# Animatronic Talking Spellbook



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is another new animatronic addition for 2014. I figured I needed some sort of spellbook to tie in with my back story. The audio is by me and is my voice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The story about the green eyes was so romantic

My favorite part about this prop is the eyebrow movement. It's a nice character touch.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job Pat!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job - I love this prop! - I hear one of the servos are making a buzzing noise you may want to check the movement limits on the servos and dial it back 2 or 3 off the servopos command number setting


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That turned out really cool...great job!


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

That's awesome! Thanks for taking the time to document & share the process


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Amazing!


----------

